

Space Quest 4 commentary by creators Scott Murphy & Mark Crowe (Monday, 6/4/12) - nimh
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/spaceventure/two-guys-spaceventure-by-the-creators-of-space-que/posts

======
nimh
These are very interesting as Scott and Mark go behind the scenes of each
Space Quest game and explain their design decisions, with the usual healthy
dose of comedy. Really interesting for game developers or fans of the genre.

You can also all commentaries so far for Space Quest here if you can't make it
to the live recording: <http://www.twitch.tv/andromedaguys>

Questions are encouraged during the chat. Last time Ken and Roberta Williams,
original founders of Sierra, dropped by to chat as well.

------
DisconnectD20
I have missed all of them so far as well but I HAVE to be there for the SQ4
one. Also, it's worth noting that if you miss them and don't feel like
catching up now, they'll be available after the campaign.

------
Jarikith
They keep doing these while I'm at work! Oh well at least I get to listen to
the recordings of them. :)

~~~
auhsor
At least you are in the right timezone. They are on at 4am here! Anyway the
recordings are good.

------
WilcoR
Brilliant, I could listen to this for ages

